#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Μεταπτυχιακό ΕΑΠ: Διαχείριση Τεχνικών Έργων - εργασίες, θέματα εξετάσεων, συμβουλές

## MARIAMX

Καλημέρα και από εμένα.Θα ήθελα πραγματικά την βοήθεια σας σε κάτι.Έχω επιλεγει να συμμετάσχω στο μεταπτυχιακό του ΕΑΠ Διαχείριση Τεχνικών Έργων και έχω δηλώσει την ΔΧΤ50 ΚΑΙ ΔΧΤ51.Από διαφορες συζητήσεις μεταξύ σας μπορώ να πώ ότι έχω αγχωθεί περισσότερο για την δυσκολία αυτού του μεταπτυχιακού.Θα μου ήταν πολύτιμο εάν μου στέλνατε θέματα εργασιών ή εξετάσεων ή και συμβουλές που αφορούν αυτό το μεταπτυχιακό.
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## georv

Καλημέρα. Παρακολουθώ το μεταπτυχιακό του ΕΑΠ Διαχείριση Τεχνικών Έργων ΔΧ50. Θα ήθελα, για καλύτερη προετοιμασία στις εξετάσεις, παλαιότερα θέματα. Ευχαριστώ

----------

